# Using a S1 as a MythTV frontend?



## dgabler (Jan 14, 2003)

Has anyone tried and or succeeded in converting an S1 to a MythTV frontend? I have two S1's (one with a Lifetime and one without). I want to convert the one without to be a mythtv frontend and was curious if anyone had been able to make that change?


----------



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, just curious if you ever got an answer to this. I have an extra S2, and wouldn't mind converting it to a mythtv


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Not practical to do. You would have to do a lot of coding of the mythtv software to be usable with very underpowered tivo hardware. Tivo software has been optimized to use the hardware and it doesn't have a lot of spare computer horsepower.


----------

